# Suche richtig gute Überschuhe



## Hornisborn (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe immer das Problem, das mir die Füße nach ner halben bis dreiviertel Stunde einfrieren. Meine alten Überschuhe haben es hinter sich und waren auch nicht sehr warm. 
Jetzt habe ich diese gesehen und wollte mal fragen ob mir einer was dazu sagen kann, oder mir ein anderen Vorschlag machen kann? 
61 sind nicht gerade günstig, aber da meine Füße immer schnell kalt werden. Hätte ich schon was gescheites.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23120_Oxygen-II-Thermo-WINDSTOPPER--Soft-Shell-Ueberschuhe-HW11-12-.html


----------



## waldwegflitzer (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann Dir die empfehlen. Die sind aus dickem Neopren. 

Dazu ziehe ich immer Socken mit hohem Wollanteil an, und so bleiben meine bis zu 2h akzeptabel warm.

Nachdem der Überschuh die Wärme im Schuh hält sind die Cleats die nächste Stelle, durch die Wärme verloren geht. Dazu empfehlen sich Einlegesohlen, die isolieren. Das gibts im Schuhgeschäft.

Wenn es unter -5° geht und ich länger fahren will, dann verwende ich heizbare Einlegesohlen. 

Ich glaube die Suche findet da auch viele Beiträge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich fahre die Vaude Minsk. 
Die haben innen ein "Futter".
Mit meinen Shimano SH-MT91 Schuhe und Skisocken habe ich bei - 10 Grad für rd. 2 Stunden ruhe.

Das Neoprenmat. kannst du bei Nullgrad und darunter vergessen. Viel zu dünn!

Tipp: Die Schuhe vor der Fahrt auf/an die Heizung stellen. Dann entzieht er dem Fuß nach dem anziehen nicht die Wärme


----------



## tinatuner (12. Dezember 2011)

Schau dir mal diesen Test über Überschuhe an:
http://www.rennrad-testberichte.de/2011/11/test-uberschuhe-fur-alle-temperaturbereiche/


----------



## Rinderwahn (12. Dezember 2011)

Leg dir zwischen Schuhe und Überschuhe Zeitungspapier.
Wunderbar!!!!


----------



## tinatuner (12. Dezember 2011)

Rinderwahn schrieb:


> Leg dir zwischen Schuhe und Überschuhe Zeitungspapier.
> Wunderbar!!!!



Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## killerbandage (12. Dezember 2011)

abc salbe auf die füße aber nicht zuviel...bis zum nächsten morgen schön warme füße...kein bödsinn..


----------



## Hornisborn (12. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die vielen Tips, werde mir da mal was raus suchen und auch die Hausmittelchen testen!


----------



## SchaelSickBock (14. Dezember 2011)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir die empfehlen. Die sind aus dickem Neopren.



Die Zwölfender kann ich nur empfehlen. Die halten schön warm. Wenn´s nicht zu kalt ist, qualmen mir sogar die Füße darin


----------



## h4wk (14. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Überschuhen für den Winter. Bräuchte allerdings etwas größere, da ich die Shimano MTB Schuh SH-MT91 habe.
Kann da jemand was warmes empfehlen?

Grüße


----------



## DFG (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich nutze die von Decathlon, wobei ich im Winter mit Skisocken fahre und die normale Einlegesohle gegen eine isolierende Sohle aus ? austausche. Das geht dann auch länger als 2 Stunden gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (21. Dezember 2011)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre die Vaude Minsk.
> Die haben innen ein "Futter".



Wie fallen die denn größentechnisch aus? Ich habe 43 und fahre mit Shimano MT52-Stiefeln. Eine Größe der Minsk geht bis 43 und die nächste geht ab 44 los. Der Walcher bei uns in der Ecke hat die leider nicht.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (21. Dezember 2011)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Wie fallen die denn größentechnisch aus? Ich habe 43 und fahre mit Shimano MT52-Stiefeln. Eine Größe der Minsk geht bis 43 und die nächste geht ab 44 los. Der Walcher bei uns in der Ecke hat die leider nicht.



Hi,

ich habe die Gr. 47-49 (Vaude Minsk II)und fahre sie am Shimano SH-MT91 (Gr.: 45)Stiefel.
Ich habe auch dein Vorgängermodel, den Shimao MT 51 in Gr. 43.
Ich habe den Schuh angezogen und dann den Überschuh darüber und er ist etwas zu groß für den MT 51.

Da du den MT 52 auch in 43 hast und das alte zum neuen Modell sich kaum in ihrem Gesamtvolumen unterscheiden, würde ich den Überschuh in 44-46 nehmen. Der 40-43 Überschuh wird sehr wahrscheinlich einen tick zu klein sein.

Bis zu was für einer Temp. willst du die Kombination fahren?

Info zu meinen Wintertouren.
Ich bin vor dem SH-MT91 auch mit dem MT 51 und dem Überschuh gefahren.
Meine Kombi:

Dicke Skisocken
MT 51
Vaude Minsk II

Nach ca. 1 1/2 Std. - Kälte registriert
Nach ca. 2 Std. unangenehm kalte Füße
nach 2 1/2 Std. kalte Füße
A-Temp.: > - 5 °C

Da wir den Winter durchfahren, habe ich mir dann den SH-MT 91 geholt und dazu dann die passende Größe von dem Vaude Minsk II.

Jetzt ist alles palleti

Der Schuh für den Winter, sollte auf jeden Fall vorne noch ein Luft haben, denn das Luftpolster ist der beste Isolator.

PS.: Stelle die Schuh ca. 1 Std. vor dem anziehen an die Heizung, dann muss nicht erst der Fuß den Schuh "aufheizen", sonder der Schuh gibt Wärme an den Fuß ab.
Hast du ca. eine halbe Stunde gewonnen, bevor die Kälte kommt.


----------



## Trust2k (21. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir den hier geholt, super Passform, stabil und hält super warm!!

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p43bc2080ec27beab620c293e96a5e08f/Shimano-Originals-Multi-Function-Ueberschuhe-ohne-PU-Beschichtung-black.html


----------



## USB (21. Dezember 2011)

kurzum , wenn man richtig trainieren will , geht einfach an einer Schuh-Einlagen-Heizung inkl. dickem Neo Überschuh nicht´s vorbei .

Dann sind auch 5 Std egal wie kalt kein Thema .  

ABC Salbe oder Zeitungpapier klar für Notfälle ok , aber möchte ich nicht für 5-6 Tage die Woche benutzen . Außerdem müßte ich ein z.B." Echo-Abo " eingehen & Chemie möchte ich mir auch nicht so oft auf die Füße schmieren . 

Gruss 

USB


----------



## An der Alb (21. Dezember 2011)

Albert, danke für die Rückmeldung.

Ich bin krankheits- und jobbedingt die letzten 5 Wochen gar nicht mehr biken gewesen. Anfang des Jahres bin ich mit einem einfachen Überschuh, Wintersocken und dem Shimano-Schuh ca. 1,5 Stunden gefahren, das war aber schon grenzwertig. Heftig wird es dann beim duschen, wenn 1000 kleine Nadeln in deine Füße stechen  Da dürften es ca. 0 - 3 Grad gewesen sein.

Den Winter über trainieren möchte ich nicht, ich möchte einfach einigermaßen regelmäßig auch bei kälteren Temperaturen biken gehen, daher möchte ich mir einfach bessere Überschuhe und eine neue Jacke (vermutl. Gore Phantom) zulegen. Hose und Handschuhe sind vorhanden, Schuhe möchte ich eigentlich keine separaten Winterschuhe kaufen.


----------



## gscholz (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich benutze die Wetwalkers 780 (4,5 mm Neopren); die haben eine sehr gute Passform und Verarbeitung.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rettungsengel (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe jetzt die Neopren Überschuhe wie in Posting 2 erwähnt gekauft. 

Wegen der Passform bin ich jetzt aber unsicher. 

Meine Schuhe sind in Größe 42 und die Überschuhe auch - wäre es besser gewessen, hätte ich Sie in 43 gekauft ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## SchaelSickBock (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe Schuhgröße 42-43, je nachdem wie die Schuhe ausfallen.
Die Überschuhe habe ich in XL (43-45) und die sitzen gut, nicht zu stramm.
Ich glaube, da hilt nur probieren. Kommt ja auch darauf an, wie (breit)  Dein Schuh ausfällt. Zur Not wirst Du sie wohl umtauschen können...


----------

